# Wizard Cannot find your network hardware.



## TheStreak30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Dell
Windows Xp

So 2 days ago, i was having a problem with my computer, i would log in, and once my desktop came up, it would show for about 10 seconds, and then my icons and taskbar would dissapear. So i called dell, and they told me that most likely some spyware had leaked through and the best solution would be to reboot xp and start from scratch. So i go to do that and when the installation finished, i suddenly have no internet connection. I use a linksys router, and my laptop is connected to the router and gets a connection just fine.

So im guessing my problem is that when i go on my pc and go to the network connections screen, its empty. Wehn i try to set one up, i get the "Wizzard cannot find your network hardware" which is strange because before i re-installed, i had a working internet connection. If you have any tips, that doesnt require me talking to the useless folks at "dell-on-call" please help.

Be slow with me lol, im a beginner, i kno some basics, but if u tell me to do some crazy stuff, i will probably get lost =). So step by step please if u can help.

thanks
lee


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check in Device Manager; you'll almost definitely find that some devices are missing drivers. Install all your chipset drivers, and then any others you need, from your Drivers CD or from Dell's web site.


----------



## TheStreak30 (Sep 12, 2007)

well i can't do from the website because i cant get online. and i installed my dell dimension and xps resource cd, but that didnt help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"well i can't do from the website because i cant get online"

You seem to be online enough to post here.  Use removable media to copy the needed files to the "sick" machine.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

just a curious question, did dell give you a third cd labeled "drivers and utilities"


----------

